

(Where/When)'s Startup School 2009? - jpwagner
http://startupschool.org/

======
pg
We just got a definite date on friday. We'll post an announcement soon. It's
going to be at Berkeley.

------
zaveri
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494520>

~~~
jpwagner
Typically a link with no comment should present an obvious answer. A link to
an outdated update with a vague answer hardly qualifies.

Thanks for the update, PG.

